# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Eredi del contribuente

## roby

Buongiorno a tutti!
nella fretta non riesco a trovare il termine di versamento delle imposte di UNICO 07 da parte degli eredi per il caso del decesso in data 23/7/07 di un contribuente (privato). 
Qualcuno mi puo' aiutare?
Grazie
:-)

----------


## maria bonaria5727

Decesso del contribuente successivamente al mese di febbraio 2007,il versamento entro il 17 dicembre 2007.

----------


## roby

> Decesso del contribuente successivamente al mese di febbraio 2007,il versamento entro il 17 dicembre 2007.

  Grazie! Ma dove lo hai trovato scritto (che io invece non lo trovo...)????
:-)

----------


## Speedy

> Grazie! Ma dove lo hai trovato scritto (che io invece non lo trovo...)????
> :-)

  Pagina 11 istruzioni unico PF paragrafo "altre informazioni" 
Ciao

----------


## roby

Ringrazio per la segnalazione.
Al solo fine di uno scambio di opinioni riporto il mio ragionamento, per sapere se viene ritenuto corretto oppure no: a pagina 11 delle istruzioni sono riportati i termini di presentazione della dichiarazione ma non si parla di termini di versamento delle imposte...
Credo sia così in quanto gli eredi non rispondono di sanzioni per cui possono versare in qualunque data, non c'e' una scadenza prestabilita, possono anche aspettare l'iscrizione a ruolo (l'importo di quanto dovuto aumenta solo per gli interessi ma non per sanzioni).
Giusto?  :Smile:

----------


## maria bonaria5727

Fascicolo 1, paragrafo 3. Altre informazioni, pag.11 è stabilito che i versamenti devono avvenire entro  il 17 dicembre 2007.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Non so fino a che punto sia valido il tuo ragionamento.
Vero è che gli eredi non rispondono delle sanzioni, ma solo di quelle commesse dal de cuius: in questo caso si tratterebbe di omissione commessa proprio da loro, nella veste di eredi, e non dal de cuius, per cui le sanzioni sarebberro applicabili. 
ciao   

> Ringrazio per la segnalazione.
> Al solo fine di uno scambio di opinioni riporto il mio ragionamento, per sapere se viene ritenuto corretto oppure no: a pagina 11 delle istruzioni sono riportati i termini di presentazione della dichiarazione ma non si parla di termini di versamento delle imposte...
> Credo sia così in quanto gli eredi non rispondono di sanzioni per cui possono versare in qualunque data, non c'e' una scadenza prestabilita, possono anche aspettare l'iscrizione a ruolo (l'importo di quanto dovuto aumenta solo per gli interessi ma non per sanzioni).
> Giusto?

----------


## Speedy

> Non so fino a che punto sia valido il tuo ragionamento.
> Vero &#232; che gli eredi non rispondono delle sanzioni, ma solo di quelle commesse dal de cuius: in questo caso si tratterebbe di omissione commessa proprio da loro, nella veste di eredi, e non dal de cuius, per cui le sanzioni sarebberro applicabili.
> ciao

  Concordo pienamente. 
Aggiungo per completezza che gli eredi godono della proroga di sei mesi prevista dall'art.65 comma 3 del dpr 600/72 per cui:
= le imposte che il defunto (deceduto dopo il 28/2) doveva versare entro il 16 giugno vanno versate entro il 17 dicembre (il 16 &#232; domenica)
= le imposte che il defunto doveva versare entro il 9 luglio vanno versate entro il 9 gennaio 2008
= se le imposte vengono versate entro i successivi trenta giorni, scatta la maggiorazione dello 0,40% 
Ciao

----------

